#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

## thai02h5

Please send me this book to: thai02h5@gmail.com


Thankyou very much!See More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## ikonovakovic

Please send me this book to: ikonovakovic.co.uk
Thankyou very much!

----------


## ikonovakovic

Please send me this book to:
ikonovakovic@yahoo.co.uk

Thankyou very much!

----------


## fyrous

plz send me this book to:
ksfdeen@gmail.com

----------


## backspace

Please send me this book to:

kb_amman@yahoo.com

Thank you very much.

----------


## azquang

please send me this book to vqhuy@hotmail.com

thanks,

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Please send me this book to:

latifster@gmail.com

Thank you very much.

----------


## nicetw

Please send me this book at nicetw@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Please send me this book at rvkrishnakumar@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## Harshad130

Please send me the book at: harshad.borawake@gmail.com

----------


## adam

Thankyou very much!

----------


## Mayra

Please send me this book to: mayra_iq03@hotmail.com
Thank you very much!

----------


## Tumbin

Please send me this book at


kashif.22oct80@gmail.comSee More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## mominbugti

plz send me this book at mominbugti@gmail.com

----------


## jayera

please send me this book    j_ayertey@yahoo.com

----------


## rachid07

Please send me this ebook to : r_bozetine@yahoo.fr

Thousand thanks.

----------


## Akilbek

please forward me to akilbek161@yahoo.com

thanks,

Akilbek

----------


## windyquiet

Pls send me a copy, windyquiet@126.com. Thxs!

----------


## soumitra

Please send me this book to soumitra_chatterjee@yahoo.com

----------


## olexan

Please send me this book to olexan@ukr.net

----------


## dchy

Hi every body
This is the first time to me in this good web site....Thanks 
Please send to me this book to :
dchyeltoukhee@yahoo.com

----------


## mohamedyossef86

please send it to me on     yossefnesta@hotmail.com

----------


## rachid07

Please send me the link of this ebook to r_bozetine@yahoo.fr

----------


## danish711

Plz send me this book to    Danish711_offshore@hotmail.com

----------


## ALFRE01

Please send this book to: alfcar01@hotmail.com

See More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## ashoktechi80

Please send me this book to ashoktechi80@gmail.com 
thank you very much !

----------


## archlinux

Please send me this book to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thank you very much !

----------


## aether

please send the book to
aetherr@abv.bg
thanks

----------


## hyuda

send me please: hyuda_neji@yahoo.com
thank's very much

----------


## aether

please send the book to aetherr@abv.bg
thank you

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

plz send me this book to petro.bnu@gmail.com

thanks to all

----------


## sanky83

please send me the copy on [email]sanky83@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## ediabc

Please send me the book at edi_abc@yahoo.com

----------


## Onoriode

Please send me this book at: Philip_Okeme@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## tturit

Please send me this ebook to : turitamas84@gmail.com

thanks  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## ZHONGHAI

Please send me this book to: jet_haier@126.com
Thank you for your support!

----------


## salumi

Please send me this book to :   


heart.syria60@yahoo.com

thanksSee More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## dr3music

Please kindly send a copy of this book to me: dr3music@yahoo.com

Thanks very much and I would really appreciate this.

Regards

----------


## dr3music

Please can you kindly send a copy of this book to me: dr3music@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## nitin.panchal

Hi ,
Pls send me this book at my email ID nitinpanchal2@yahoo.co.in

 :Smile: Thank You. :Smile:

----------


## are_son

Please send me this book to: are_son82@yahoo.co.uk

Thank a lot

----------


## t817

Please send me this book to: toulouse817@gmail.com
Thankyou very much!

----------


## hazim23215

Please send me this book to hazim23215@yahoo.com
thank you v much

----------


## abazagorath

Please send me this book to abazagorath@msn.com
Thank you very much dude

----------


## JohnM_Hans

Pls, send me this book to
Thanks
johnm_Hans@yahoo.com

----------


## mohamedyossef86

thanks a lot
please send it to me on mohamedyossef2006@yahoo.com

----------


## mail2aditya

Hi ,
Pls send me this book at my email ID: mail2aditya@gmail.com

Thank You.

----------


## forum_sooji

Hi ,
Pls send me this book at my email ID: soochil1972@yahoo.com

Thank You.

----------


## djole11

Please send me this book to : nvojvodic@gmail.com

See More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## powerful14

Please send me this book to : jorgr_stirling@hotmail.com

----------


## zyck

please send to me zikri.nasser@yahoo.com

thx...

----------


## Akhmed

I'dappreciate, if you send me this book. Please use
shovgenov@yahoo.com

Thank you!

----------


## ivanilych

please post for all to share. thank you

----------


## esnips

please send it to me on esnips@sify.com

----------


## ossiehr

Please send me this book to :Embarrassment: ssiehr@yahoo.com

Thanks,

Ossie

----------


## muzaffar malik

Please end it to muzaffar_malik1@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## X-ploD

Please send me this book to : thewizzard5@hotmail.com

----------


## ivanilych

post for all please

----------


## prajwal

please send me the handbook to my id prajwal243@gmail.com

Thank You Very Much!

----------


## s@ndy

May I get a copy as well, please

----------


## tturit

please send me the book to turitamas84@gmail.com



Thank You Very Much my friend!See More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## danielo

please send me the book to : seyyidgel@yahoo.com
thank you brother

----------


## ediabc

please send me the book to edi_abc@yahoo.com

----------


## muzaffar malik

please send me the book to muzaffar_malik1@yahoo.com.
Thanks in advance

----------


## mirza gunawan

please send me the bookto mg89652@gmail.com

----------


## nadeem

Please send me this book to 
nadeemms@gmail.com

----------


## yesyou2

PLS SEND ME THIS BOOK AS WELL

mkhalid.ch@gmail.com

THNKZZZZZZZZ

----------


## mista

PLS SEND ME DIS BOOK TO : ibnu_iq83@yahoo.com.my or ibnuqayam.m@pg.com

----------


## dmiros

Please send me this book to: miroslj@yahoo.com
Thank you very much!

----------


## Tumbin

Please send me this book on kashif.22oct80@gmail.com

----------


## mattlams

please send this to mattlams@yahoo.com

thanks!

----------


## jtriplemmm

please send me the book to: jtriplemmm@hotmail.com

----------


## Faouzi Mannoubi

email adress faouzi.mannoubi@gmail.com


thanksSee More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## oth_merkak

hello frends please send me this book oth_merkak@hotmail.com
thank you

----------


## twshiao

Thanks you very mnuch

----------


## acetone6

appreciate the link.. acetone6@yahoo.com.au
kind regards

----------


## quartinus

Plase, send me the book to
quartinus@yahoo.com
Thanks
Jose

----------


## daskalge

i would really appreciate if i could get hold of this book.
if possible email to daskalge@hotmail.com
thank you

----------


## bugabuga

IS any body received this book? Can you describe the content of this book?
Please, stop duplicate the same question "send me"

----------


## arijitroy

please send me this book at aviv_ism@yahoo.com pls.

----------


## zhong2036

Please send me this book to: ZHONG2036@MSN.COM
Thank you very much!

----------


## odjag

if you can pls send this book to (apetro_86@yahoo.com

----------


## poss007

please send me this book : borgi_har@yahoo.fr
thanks in advance

----------


## firstcybermouse

I will be grateful if you could send this book to firstcybermouse@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## Qalander

Thanks in adance Dear!


If I am obliged at smwasialavi@gmail.comSee More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## caspian2

The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please send me this book to: rarevillas@gmail.com
Thank you very much!

----------


## selfcolor

Could you please send this book to swpilht@gmail.com ?

Best Regards.

----------


## kisi

please send me this book to turkyamtar@gmail.com

----------


## oth_merkak

Dear all 
In this website you can find a lot of book, hand book and software
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
If you have another one web site please send me a links

Othmane

----------


## nautel

Could you please send this book to : Email: nautel2000@gmail.com

Best Regards.

----------


## aviabi2001

please send me this book to aviabi2001@yahoo.com

----------


## vijayabhaskarchem

please send me this book at vijaybhaskar@dorfketal.com and do needful

----------


## joeliq

please send me this book to email  joel_iq@yahoo.com 

thank you  very much

----------


## owais_026

please send me this book at email   owais_026@yahoo.com.
thanks.

----------


## cristhi8n

please send me this book to: cristhian_ppe@hotmail.com ; cristhi8n@gmail.com

thank u very much

----------


## s@ndy

It seems no oneis having this handbook for the moment. I suggest that we close this thread and once someone has this handbook to share we can create a new thread.

regards

----------


## sultan777

please send me the book to my mail alhebsi@windowslive.com


thank you very muchSee More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## bts

Please send me this book to: cookeralways@gmail.com
Thank you very much!

----------


## hamran

please send me the book to my mail 83.hamza@gmail.com
thank you very much
__________________

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

please send me this book to 

petro.bnu@gmail.com

----------


## kvinod

Please send me this book

----------


## Raj indo

pls send to rajindo@gmail.com

----------


## nick.decker1

Please send to: 
nick.decker1@gmail.com
Thanks!!!!!

----------


## aminehamza

thanks .this forum is very useful

----------


## aminehamza

please send this book to aminehamza047@hotmail.com

----------


## eriek.trih

would you like to send this book to : eriek.trih@gmail.com
thank you.

----------


## aether

Please send me this book to aprilianos@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## Alejandr

Please send me this book to:
alejoprom1@hotmail.com

Thank you very much!
__________________

----------


## pp28

Pls!
I try to obtain a physical propierties according API grades and temperatura, pressure, etcc.. and I think that is's the book.
Could you send me it?


josevidalribas@yahoo.esSee More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## silent_rainynight

please send me to ebrahim_rabbani@yahoo.com
thanks alot

----------


## ambrolite

please send me the book or the link at ambrolite@rediff.com

Thanks

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

send me the book on this Id: deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in.

----------


## ehsan ali

plz send me this book to ehsaaliarif@hotmail.com
thanx

----------


## nnreddy

Please send this book to my email id: naren_1957@yahoo.com

Thank you
nnreddy

----------


## w4rlock

Could U send me the links to jebinson@gmail.com

----------


## srinivas.piping

please snd me this book to doguparthysrinu@gmail.com

please

----------


## w4rlock

send me the link to jebinson@gmail.com

----------


## amirhshmpr

please send it to me here:
amirhshmpr@gmail.com

Thank You!

----------


## ilnovo

Please send me this book to:

ilnovo@hotmail.com.com

Thank you very much.

----------


## jojeecares

please send this book to junaid.shaikh@marigas.com.pk

----------


## bjan

Please send me this book to: jankovic.branislav@gmail.com

See More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## amin_2710

please send me this book at amin_2710@yahoo.com

----------


## kmahesh4u

Please send me this book to: maheshk.sgk@gmail.com
Thank you very much!
__________________

----------


## mhuelva

11 pages for nothing. I don't understand

Anyone have this book?

----------


## jojeecares

kindly send the book to junaid_shaikh8@hotmail.com

----------


## jameshuau

please send me this book to jameshuau@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## sessom

please send me: mosses@qatar.nat.qa
thank you..

----------


## Monstrr

Please send me this book at
monstrak@gmail.com

----------


## caipigian

can somebody send me this book please? gian.bocchi@yahoo.com.br

thanks!!!

----------


## ehsan ali

plzz someone send me this book at uetian28@hotmail.com. 
thanks in advance.,

----------


## vhcvhc

please send me this book, somebody, thanks  vhcvhc@gmail.com

----------


## mariosarmiento

Please send me this book to: mariosar1012@hotmail.com
Thank you very much!

----------


## darcyoil

Hi. Please send to darcyrcs@hotmail.com 


Many thanks in advanceSee More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## tatarey79

Hi. Please send to maninisid_01 @Yahoo.com.ph
 Many... Many thanks in advance.
 Good Day!

----------


## Chad2009

please send me this book at dchadi9@gmail.com.

----------


## samir

sir plz send me thys book :::::;
samir.chhabra5@gmail.com

----------


## nayakya

Pls. send me the book   nayakya@sify.com

----------


## Ricky Harjokusumo

please send me at fericky_one@yahoo.com 
thank you  :Smile:

----------


## ksgoutham

Pls send me this book on ksgoutham@rediffmail.com

----------


## jyet

Good day

Can you please sent me to cjyet@yahoo.com

----------


## JANAKI

[lease send me to hariravi92@gmail.com

----------


## Dorasin

Good day,

Please can you sent me to dorasin@yahoo.com

----------


## superandy

Are you mad?

Why are you asking for nothing?

After two year there is someone countinuosly asking to send him a mail with book attached?

Guys, please wake up!!!

Regards
Supearndy

----------


## bjan

So what?

Somebody will need the book in ten years!

bjan

----------


## sumon emam

chasing for golden goose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See More: The 2007 International Crude Oil Handbook

----------


## aether

boiadjiev@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## vanduong_c13

please send me this book to  _nguyenvanduongc13@gmail.com_
thanks so much.

----------


## oth_merkak

Dear all here as attachment this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dear all I am looking for tutorial olga 2000 Step by Step and link of software

best regards

----------


## GALAL ABU ELGASIM

am reservoir engineer working for GNPOC Sudan    
 can you please send me manual of Petrel RE

----------

